# CV & Reference format for ACS



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

there is no such format.. lemme look for something that we used, i can post it right here so that others can use it as well..


Below is the format for the CV

name
address
number
email
----------------
experience
starting from the ascending order. (first job first followed by next-so on and forth)

in experience, mention the company name followed by a brief on the company and description about its clients
followed by job profile and then roles and responsibilities

under experience mention roles & responsibilities

promotions too have to mentioned in ascending order (first profile first followed by promotion and the next job profile or designation)


Education
10th (school, board, percentage-aggregate)
12th (same as above)

Additional qualifications

Personal profile
name
fathers name
dob
nationality
sex
mother tongue
marital status
permanent address

logos of any certification that u have done like MCSE etc



----------

For the reference letter

To whom it may concern

I have known XXX in a variety of capacities for many years. He/She has been working as a colleague for past several years (mention number of yrs if u want to but make sure it soesnt contradict ur resume). Xxx works as (designation-title) in the company(company name).

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact me at the below number / email


Sincerely
Name
Title
Organisation
Email Id
Number




Hope this helps..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Example of a Statement of Service*

This is a format of a Statement of Service from a company or person rather than a reference. 

As an IT contractor I used this for clients who would not say whether I was any good (which I was ) but was just a pure statement of facts. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On Company Letterhead (if not personal)

To Whom it may concern:

I am writing to confirm that [FULL NAME] was employed by this company as [POSITION HELD] from DD/MM/YY to DD/MM/YY.

[FIRST NAME] was responsible for:

The projects and tasks that [FIRST NAME] worked in included:

[LIST OF PROJECTS]

[FIRST NAME] used the following software and hardware:

[LIST OF SOFTWARE AND HARDWARE]

Signed........

[POSITION EG. MANAGER, COMPANY OWNER ETC.]

Dated.........


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great Karen.. Thanks for adding in.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> This is a format of a Statement of Service from a company or person rather than a reference.
> 
> As an IT contractor I used this for clients who would not say whether I was any good (which I was ) but was just a pure statement of facts.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,

It is not possible for me to get reference letter in a letter head....so can I just type the same in a plain A4 sheet and get it signed by my manager. I cant include his Business card becoz he has a very old one which specifies him as a Senior Application Developer rather than a Program Manager. 

Cheers,
Cintai


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

cintai said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> It is not possible for me to get reference letter in a letter head....so can I just type the same in a plain A4 sheet and get it signed by my manager. I cant include his Business card becoz he has a very old one which specifies him as a Senior Application Developer rather than a Program Manager.
> 
> ...


This is the format that we were given by our agent and that's what we did. If you need to do something else then I suggest you ask an agent since I don't know what you can and can't change and still be successful. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## prashantdshinde (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello,
Can some body send me RPL assessment for SAP profession? Because i m from SAP profession and wanna apply for AUSTRALIA visa.
pls send me the same or suggest any reference.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi prashant, 

welcome to teh forum.
please search the forum for RPL format, a very good one was posted a while ago. There is a search option. third from top right band.

Hops it helps.


----------



## prashantdshinde (Jun 6, 2009)

*Thanks for reply.Anjali...I guess so*



anj1976 said:


> hi prashant,
> 
> welcome to teh forum.
> please search the forum for RPL format, a very good one was posted a while ago. There is a search option. third from top right band.
> ...


Hello Anjali,

Thanks for reply. I did not get RPL format for SAP profession. Can you pls help me in this? Do you have such format or any reference member to be contacted? Its very urgent for me......because i have to submit this within 2 days.

Awaiting for your kind reply.

Thanks in advance


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Prashant,

I am sorry, cant help you with the sample for SAP but I am pasting the link to the other RPL sample. You can make yours accordingly.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/20979-sample-rpl-acs-2231-79-nec.html

And its anj, not anjali

cheers
a


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

See the attached ref letter that i have submit to ACS.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

abbas, i suggest you remove the details of the company, contact numbers etc before uploading anything please..


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> abbas, i suggest you remove the details of the company, contact numbers etc before uploading anything please..


Anj,

Thanks for inform i willllllll............


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

find the attached ref letter format


----------



## yousufpaya (Jun 30, 2010)

Abbas,

Thanks for uploading it. Very informative for me.

Regards,
Yousuf


----------



## nitt (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Anj. 
I am Nitin.I am planning to assess my skills through A CS.Actually my skills qualify for ASC O skill 2231-79.I have 4+ years of experience in IT(dot net technology).I have few clarifications to be made.What are these statutory declarations.Its like affidavits right.My company will not give anything like experience letter.So i will have to get this declarations done.A reference letter from a colleague is also to be declaration?

Please let me know if it is feasible enough for me to apply for a PR with only dot net skills.And also it would be great if you can provide the requirements in common man's language.Thanks a lot.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*Reg skills assessment for moving to Aus (Independent Skilled migration)*

Guys...i joined this forum just today and need your help/expertise on the following:

1. My job role / experience is into Business Process Consulting (definition and analysis of business processes) only into Telecom. I was involved into role of Business analyst as well (but more from process side). So would my skill match the skill of ICT Business Analyst?

2. I am thinking of going ahead with skill assessment through ACS even before applying for the immigration. is this the right way to go forward?

3. The requirement mentions acedamic transcripts. I have all my marksheets for every engineering semester (mentioning the subject name) and i graduated from mumbai university. would this suffice? or i need official transcripts to be provided by college/university?

4. It mentions employment references. I have employment letter from my previous companies mentioning the job role and period of employment. would this suffice?
also do they need something more about the projects i went through and any particular letter. do let me know and if possible some formats.

5. any other guidance from your side before i go ahead for skills assessment.

I have attached my CV, just in case you need more info.

thanks,
Manish


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont know whether this is the right post to use; but its certainly is the most active one,

let me ask everybody, to which extent did you comply with ACS requirements regarding employment reference letters. I was able to collect references from all previous employer however some of them refused to write direct contact details, other references only has the signature of my direct supervisor at the time of employment on a letterhead, do you think it is enough for ACS? its the closest that I could get for what they ask for in a reference letter.
please share your experience on this

Omar.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

you can try going to the hr and request to them a detailed reference and ask them to just paste the details signed by your manager. since the document will come from the hr, it will be on company letterhead and signed by hr with contact details


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

abbasahmad said:


> find the attached ref letter format


Hi ,

I am software tester. can any one please share any sample of reference format for software tester/engineer.


----------



## masabumair1 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Salam Abbas I need some Help*

Salam.
Can You help me. I am so much confused Like my (3 Years BCS) Education Or my Nomination Please tell me about my Qualification Can I Apply for subclass 175 I have Near about 10 Year Experience Networking Field (Lan/Wan) please me he (I need to Apply with Out any Agent) Please Help me any one who got seminar Degree.:help::help::help::help:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

> Additional qualifications
> 
> dob
> nationality
> ...


I would not put the above "qualifications" on any resume or cv. This comment is not made to contradict anyone but to help.

Problem with the above is that these things are controversial and/or irrelevant, while others may unwittingly influence the hiring manager. They should be left out.

Here is a site with some good resume tailoring advice:



http://www.seek.com.au/jobs-resources/get-your-dream-job/resume-guide

.


----------



## sat7285 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All ,
I have a 5+ experience and i have been working in the same company throughout my Experience . My company is not providing me with a Job Description and i have changed Many Managers . But the current Manager whom i am working with has been my manager for the past 3 Years .Is it enough if i get only his reference Letter in a A4 sheet or should i get his reference on a Company Letter Pad . Please suggest as i am planning to apply As soon as possible .

Thanks
Sathish


----------



## drmalahat (Mar 20, 2012)

guys, thanks to all for your wonderful answers and tips n feedbacks. great job!:thumb:


----------



## julker.nine (Aug 18, 2012)

The thread is full of required information for skill assessment. I'm wondering if any body had already applied for *ICT Business Analyst* and become successful. It will be a great help if any one can share a Job Reference Letter for "*ICT Business Analyst*".


----------



## Indeed201 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Let me know, is it mandatory to mention projects worked on.
As i'm working in a service based company in IT for past 5 years and have worked on many projects.
I dont think HR will be able to write , which projects i have worked on and software /hardware used.
Please share your views
Thanks


----------



## sumitb16 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello, I am about to apply to the ACS for my skill assessment and I asked my present employer for the employment reference letter and they declined. Now I'm going to try and ask for a reference letter from my manager on a plain A4 paper but could anyone please confirm if I need to get it attested from a witness too and who can act as a witness if yes? Many Thanks. Sumit


----------



## NishaGhandhi (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi there,

I was told that lately these kind of reference letter's are being rejects by ACS authority and they are looking for a genuine letter from the employer. Is it right? and if so can a letter given by the employer (HR) with all the job description and designation (but with a statement that the letter is provided to the employee for higher education purpose) acceptable?


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

After reading all the posts and threads and doing research with agents and friends who have used agents. I have reached to a conclusion that it's not a rocket science and one can apply himself, certainly forums like these are of great help. I have got some questions, 

1. Agents tell that there are certain phrases and words that needs to be mentioned on experience letter for ACS assessment. Can anyone provide a sample of experience letter, my occupation is 263111 (Computer Network System and software). 

2. I can apply in 2 subclass i.e. 189 and 190. However in 190 (state nominated) my occupation is required in North Western Territory (Darwin) and Capital Territory (Canbera). I want to know the job market pertaining to my domain which is Cards & electronic Payments i.e. electronic banking and financial technologies.

3. Is there a possibility that I land to NWT territory and then later on before completing 2 years( which is required by state) move to NSW or anywhere else.

4. How are salary packages as compare to Dubai specifically in IT


Regards,
Umer


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> After reading all the posts and threads and doing research with agents and friends who have used agents. I have reached to a conclusion that it's not a rocket science and one can apply himself, certainly forums like these are of great help. I have got some questions,
> 
> ...



Certainly one can apply by himself..

I am not so sure what Phrases your agent is talking about, but a sample format is available from ACS itself: 

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf‎

Your roles and responsibilities mentioned in the Ref letter are of utmost importance... preferably atleast 75% duties should match the following:

https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263111.php

BTW do not copy-paste, add other relevant roles as well... 

It's tough to get sponsorship from NT, takes time, you need to look into their various exclusive clauses, and in ACT 80% jobs are for Citizens ..

Having said that, on the other hand SI 189 takes very long time for Pakistani applicants to get the Grant, but probably easier to apply...


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

*Immigration*

Thanks for the candid response. Couple of more questions please

1. Can I apply in 189 and when 190 opens up for my occupation in that state I can change my subclass?

2. My initial experience is technical side but later on I pursued sales but in the same domain, the category I am applying is 263111 which is Computer Network and software. What do you suggest should I claim only my technical experience and not sales as it would not comply with the category.

Regards,
Umer


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Thanks for the candid response. Couple of more questions please
> 
> 1. Can I apply in 189 and when 190 opens up for my occupation in that state I can change my subclass?
> 
> ...



Hi,

1. You can apply for both in the same EOI, once you receive invitation for any one of the two, EOI would freeze, following has more info on it: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/220833-selecting-both-189-190-same-eoi.html

2. I would only mention relevant duties, your sales responsibilities wouldn't be of much help.


----------



## Kailash2012 (Jun 7, 2014)

Guys and Gals, I am working for a company in Mumbai and working remotely for several customer and client projects in Australia over the last 3 years, I have even travelled to over 4 times on business during the last 3 years. Few questions. 

I am planning to get an experience letter from my Australian Manager itself from Melbourne , he has agreed to provide me one, however I wanted to check has anyone has the experience of getting a experience letter from an Manager in Australia, I personally believe this is gain more points during the ACS assessment and while applying for immigration. 
Also can I mention in the experience letter that I visited Australia on business several times, will this give an extra points ?

If anyone has had a similar experience please share your reference letter ( if any ) or your points/feedback.

Thanks in advance. 
K


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

hi

can anyone share ICT business analyst roles and responsibilities with +ve acs


----------



## andrej_gr (Mar 6, 2015)

pori37 said:


> hi
> 
> can anyone share ICT business analyst roles and responsibilities with +ve acs


Mate, are you going to keep spamming now in every thread where "business analyst" is mentioned?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello all,

I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts. 


I am basically from India and from last 6 months working on Work Permit in Canada. 

I have very specific questions. I would appreciate if someone can provide answers -

1. I finished my Diploma 3 yrs after 12th and then BEngg(after diploma). Do I need to Notarize every copy of my transcripts and experience letters?

2. My wife did 12th, 3 years B.Sc. degree in Mathematics and then 3 years of MCA. Now she has total exact 4 years of experience. Will I be getting extra 5 points for spouse?

3. Do i need to apply separately for ACS for my wife and myself or only 1 application for both?

4. My wife's name was different before marriage and in all educational docs its her previous name whereas in all 4 years employment history and passport her name after marriage is mentioned. Marriage certificate from India only shows her first name and initial letter for her surname before marriage. How to resolve this issue of two different names?

5. I worked for Wipro in India at 3 different locations and 2 different projects. Is it ok if i get 1 job description from my 1 of the manager for all 4 years for all 3 locations? My 2nd manager is ready to give me such letter for my whole tenure even i didn't work for him for all 4 years but he knows that i was in Wipro for all those 4 years.

Waiting for your reply.

Regards.


----------

